# raw dog food recipes?



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

i went to see my vet about my dogs occassional issues when it comes to kibble and he told me to switch to a barf diet for her and no more issues i want some good recipes from others who are doing this.(i dont want to feed her a whole cup of cottage cheese it sounds like it would be trouble brewing)

other wise my girl is doing great healthy as can be.

will a raw diet make her fart alot like kibble or improve her digestive track?


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

purplestars21 said:


> i went to see my vet about my dogs occassional issues when it comes to kibble and he told me to switch to a barf diet for her and no more issues i want some good recipes from others who are doing this.(i dont want to feed her a whole cup of cottage cheese it sounds like it would be trouble brewing)
> 
> other wise my girl is doing great healthy as can be.
> 
> will a raw diet make her fart alot like kibble or improve her digestive track?


I switched my dogs to a raw diet about a month ago now. They are no where as gassey as they used to be.

As for recipes you need to find out what works for your dog. Sydney is the resident expert on it. Hopefully she can pop in here and help out. She posted this link a couple weeks ago so take a look

natural homemade dog and cat food. Introduction - raw meat diet for pets.

Helped me out a ton even after researching for a couple months before I made the switch.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are some more links to previous raw diet discussions on this board to get you started...

So you wanna feed a raw diet

FEEDING RAW

RAW DIEAT FEEDERS-LOOK!

RAW DIET=DIARRHEA?

ANOTHER RAW QUESTION

VITA-MITA-VEGI-MIN


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

thanx sydney and i have also gotten in touch with exex or something, seems like a super knowledgable person, another question to..........
instead of oatmeal would rice be ok to add to her diet she really likes it (some how she thought she could eat my dinner along with broccoli potatoes and salmon) which is how this all got started.....


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

*raw diet*

i knew a guy who fed his dogs raw cow tripe and said that the digetive part that digest the grass is better than all the other parts. i have never tried it. i was going by what he said. i am female so what do i knw? lol


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> i knew a guy who fed his dogs raw cow tripe and said that the digetive part that digest the grass is better than all the other parts. i have never tried it. i was going by what he said. i am female so what do i knw? lol


girls know everything!

my husband without my knowledge yesterday fed her semi cooked rice and raw chicken-unfortunatly i had been drinking last night and did not repsond to her crys at 6 am at about 630 i heard a terrible sound that wet fart sound.
she messed all in her crate and all over her purple pillow i made her as a puppy as well as projectiled out of the kennel and onto the FRESHLY shampood carpet-she had not digested the rice AT ALL- back to the drawing board i think i will feed her a oatmeal mash with veggies and chicken or beef not sure on which one. and yea i mentioned to my husband tripe and he freaked and said if we would not eat it then we wont feed it to our dog.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL...bummer! That does not sound like a good time.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

Sydney said:


> LOL...bummer! That does not sound like a good time.


yea it was horrible i thru her bed away i couldnt bring my self to put it in the washer.

now heres a recipe i made my self any input would be great !

1 cup cooked oatmeal 
1 teaspoon cinnamon (someone told me it settles dogs stomaches)
1/2 cup raw chicken
2 medium size carrots chopped
2 tablespoons cottage cheese 
1/4 cup dog kibble ontop to make her interested

she ate it fine and didnt seem to have any squirts or runs but i cant help feeling i should add something else,:hammer: any and all thoughts are appreciated!

btw i was questioning my husband and he admitted to giving her not chicken but polish sausages
he is not allowed to feed any of our animals now and he has poop detail for life!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I personally don't recommend feeding raw and kibble in the same meal, because they digest at different rates. Never heard about cinnamon, so I dunno about that. I usually put veggies in the food processor to break them up to the point where the dog can make use of the vitamins in them, if the pieces are too big they just come out the other end. Careful with oatmeal it will pack on some poundage.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey i just started feeding my 4 adults raw... Please advise me if any1 sees anything harmful in what im giving. 
85/15 ground turkey, beef liver, plain yogurt, apple cider vinegar, v-8 vegetable & a whole egg once a week.


----------



## Aiden6 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello guys today the topic is very nice and we discuss about that you should always be eating the healthy foods/like/fresh juices,fresh vegetables, either boiled vegitables,oatmeal.protein pulses.kellogs.chenna varieties etc/

weight loss Anaheim Hills


----------

